# Squats In the North Jersey Area



## ReturnTrip (Jan 6, 2009)

Preferably near the essex county area, I got caught off guard and now i have nowhere to stay in this area and its really cold. Is there anywhere to go? I would just head south but i have to stay around to do shit for my band.


----------

